# Antique Kalamazoo wood burning stove



## GayleB (Oct 2, 2016)

I am interested in selling this piece. Would anybody be able to give me any information on what it's worth?


----------



## bholler (Oct 2, 2016)

It depends if there are parts missing and what the condition of the top firebox and oven are.  It does look like the enamel is pretty good at least.


----------



## GayleB (Oct 2, 2016)

bholler said:


> It depends if there are parts missing and what the condition of the top firebox and oven are.  It does look like the enamel is pretty good at least.



I'm not sure if there are parts missing. I did open what I think is the fire box on the top right corner and it looks like it's in good working order. I will have to play with it and see what I come up with. With or without parts missing do you have any idea what's it approximately worth is?


----------



## begreen (Oct 2, 2016)

I think this may be the Kalamazoo Champion. The value is going to depend on the condition, completeness of parts and market demand. This stove probably would sell in the $400-$600 if complete and functional. If the back warming shelves or the warming cabinets are with it then the price could be more. Here is a 2010 example of this model's sale with the back and warming shelf:
http://www.antiquesnavigator.com/d-79474/kalamazoo-wood-cook-stove-range-cookstove-vintage-nice.html

I also found a complete working version in nice condition with upper cabinets that sold for $1500 on eBay a few months ago.


----------



## GayleB (Oct 2, 2016)

begreen said:


> The value is going to depend on the condition, completeness of parts and market demand. This stove probably would sell in the $400-$600 if complete and functional. Here is a 2010 example of this model's sale with the back and warming shelf:
> http://www.antiquesnavigator.com/d-79474/kalamazoo-wood-cook-stove-range-cookstove-vintage-nice.html




Thank you very much! I don't think we have the top piece that attaches to the back of the stove. We just bought a house with this stove and an old ice box left in the basement and want to get it out, lol. Hopefully make a few bucks towards remodeling.


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 2, 2016)

Might want to check with these folks to see if they are interested ... http://stovehospital.com/
They seem to have a preference for Glenwoods but you never know.


----------



## GayleB (Oct 2, 2016)

begreen said:


> I think this may be the Kalamazoo Champion. The value is going to depend on the condition, completeness of parts and market demand. This stove probably would sell in the $400-$600 if complete and functional. If the back warming shelves or the warming cabinets are with it then the price could be more. Here is a 2010 example of this model's sale with the back and warming shelf:
> http://www.antiquesnavigator.com/d-79474/kalamazoo-wood-cook-stove-range-cookstove-vintage-nice.html
> 
> I also found a complete working version in nice condition with upper cabinets that sold for $1500 on eBay a few months ago.




I think it may be a Liberty rather than an Champion based on the stamp inside.


----------



## GayleB (Oct 2, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> Might want to check with these folks to see if they are interested ... http://stovehospital.com/
> They seem to have a preference for Glenwoods but you never know.



Thank you! That is some website, haha. Maybe I'll give him a call.


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 2, 2016)

Another refurbishing business that might be interested http://206-123-105-157.static.direc...ook-stove-with-conversion-623-detail?Itemid=0


----------



## jrems (Oct 3, 2016)

Can you post a pic of the old fridge? I was looking for an old 40's-50's fridge to turn into a kegerator.


----------



## GayleB (Oct 3, 2016)

jrems said:


> Can you post a pic of the old fridge? I was looking for an old 40's-50's fridge to turn into a kegerator.


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 4, 2016)

That's not a fridge ... it's an ice box!  Literally...  I have a smaller version in metal that was an Aunt's.  Ice in the top portion, chilled section below featuring a drain hole for the ice melt.

Wipe it down to clean but do not sand wood, polish metal as that will diminish value with "purists".


----------



## jrems (Oct 4, 2016)

Ok. Totally older than expected. Not what I was looking for. Someone would buy that at a flea market.


----------

